# Ceiling hairline Cracks and New Paint



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

apply a textured coating if you do not want to fix these flaws correctly.


----------



## sw8689 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Ceiling*

Thanks for your reply. 

I do want to do it correctly, just not pulling it apart. I don't think Texture on this part would work as the house is huge and open to the other rooms. I think maybe, I think it's worse than it is and maybe now that I found a few cracks and buckles i see them all. I am wondering if a good filling and sanding and good paint will work and if others have done that.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

to fix cracks you first open them up more. This removes the loose material you do not now see and allows the patching compound room to have something to stick to. Then fill with compound. let dry. sand. fill again as needed. (it shrinks) Prime with PVA primer. Paint two coats. You will be fine. Avoid cheap paints.


----------



## sw8689 (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, thank you. 

There are also a few bumps where the drywal seams are, long ridges, not too bad, but would I just sand those down a bit? 

We are using Benjamin moore on the rest of the house and their ceiling paint for the ceiling, is this what you would recommend?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

yes that is a good paint. the bumps may have to be cut out and re-taped. That is if the problem is a bubble behind the tape. if it is a true bump, hammer it in and fill with compound. If it is a small ridge, maybe sanding will do it. But sanding after someone painted will get you nowhere.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If it comes down to who does the work, I'd let a drywall contractor do the drywall repair and the painter do the painting. Except for a few cases, I haven't seen either trade that does well at the others' job. The painter can likely do minor touch-up proficiently, but actually running joints and major patches should be done by a drywall professional......


----------



## sw8689 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you bj, good advice, I will have a drywaller here and consult with him/her. There are 3 ridges and they are not that noticeable, but if smoothed out will be virtually undetectable with good paint I think.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Any flaws in the drywall will be enhanced not hidden by the paint. A flat paint will show less, but is not washable.


----------



## sw8689 (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, I thought a couple coats of good ultra flat ceiling paint would clean things up, that's what I was told by a number of folks. This ceiling is feeling doomed and it's not even that bad.


----------

